# OK, A fighter death match has been recommended



## Steerpike (May 27, 2012)

We've got a lot of other good recommendations as well. Let's start with fighter, since that idea has been floating around longest. I think we should require that the combatants be fighters who don't also have their own sorcerous powers to bring to the match. For example, Elric is mostly a fighter-type running around with his great black sword, Stormbringer. But he's also a very powerful sorceror, so he's not eligible for this death match.

Looking for nominations. Here are a few to start us off:

Aragorn
Legolas
Eowyn
Druss the Legend
Waylander
Conan
Boudica


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 27, 2012)

Link from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time!!

He is basically a fighter with his Hylian shield, Mirror shield, bow and arrows, bombs, bombchu bombs that can climb up walls, Biggoron Longsword, Megaton Hammer, medicine bottles and the Master Sword among other things =)

I have no idea how he carries all that stuff around, though-

Link also has certain magical powers, but those are not really powerful magic like other characters have: Link can create a magical force field around him for a limited time, burn his enemies with a searing shockwave of fire (only reaches limited distance) teleport with certain limitations, use fire/ice arrows and his Mirror shield can deflect magical attacks.

What do you think??


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 27, 2012)

Drizz't, Wulfgar (Salvatore)
Ninefingers (Abercrombie)
Caramon, Tanis (Dragonlance Chronicles, Weiss and Hickman)
Skilganon, Nogusta (Gemmel)
Jaime Lannister, Gregor Clegane (Martin)

I would say take out Eowyn.  That's an automatic first round loss to me.


----------



## Steerpike (May 27, 2012)

I don't know, dude. Eowyn took out a Nazgul.

Do you think Caul Shivers should be in there a well? Or just go with Logen?


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 27, 2012)

Eowyn was brave enough to charge into battle, she fought well and in the end she even dueled the Witch King and killed a freaking Nazgul!! That qualifies her well enough for a Fighters Death Match =)

Now, what about Link?


----------



## Hans (May 27, 2012)

Might I suggest:
Kane (Karl Edward Wagner)
Bran Mak Morn (Robert E. Howard)
Gilgamesh (Mythological)
Enkidu (Mythological)
Orlando (Ludovico Ariosto)
Amadis de Gaula (Garci RodrÃ­guez de Montalvo)
Maybe one or another mythological greek hero.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 27, 2012)

Also, I wonder if we should give a quick description.  It seems like the last match was unfair because people were unfamiliar with many of the characters.  We could do something really quick like this:

Waylander: World's most notorious assassin, deadly up to twenty feet with his two-bolt crossbow.  Also dangerous with his six throwing knives and sword.  

Drizz't: Well-known drow warrior; nine time champion of the drow fighting school Grand Melee.  Fights with two magical scimitars, icingdeath and twinkle.  Twinkle glows blue when he is in danger and icingdeath absorbs fire, protecting the wielder.  Drizz't also wears magical bracers which enhance his already inhuman speed.

Thoughts?  I could write a couple more if we want to include these.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 27, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I don't know, dude. Eowyn took out a Nazgul.
> 
> Do you think Caul Shivers should be in there a well? Or just go with Logen?



I would say that was more luck than anything, but maybe you're right.  

I'm still reading First Law so I don't know Shivers.  You can decide that one.


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 28, 2012)

the descriptions would really help me out because I'm not as familiar with most of these characters as you all seem to be.


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 28, 2012)

also, if there are people we could categorize further, maybe it would make things more interesting, say an assassin match or something.  I like the idea of narrower categories because when it's too broad, it opens the competition up to  whole lot of translation.  It's easier when you're comparing people with similar powers.

Oh please do an assassin one.  I love assassins.  Can we come up with enough to fill the ranks though?  If so, I nominate Ezio, my hero.


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 28, 2012)

sorry, I had another thought.  Can we reuse people, say if they fit into multiple categories?  I think it would be fun.  I'm getting to know the characters as we play (mostly from the fun banter) and it's inspiring me to read some of these books.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 28, 2012)

Are we doing fantasy characters only?  It doesn't seem fair to include some SF characters who use guns and lasers.

It's hard to find just straight-up fighters nowadays.  They're usually like some kind of hybrid wizard type of thing.  (Like the Witcher, Geralt.  He'd be a cool entry.)

There are tons of Warhammer characters that would probably fit in, but Gotrek and Felix are the only two I'm familiar with.


----------



## Ankari (May 28, 2012)

Lan Mandragoran (Robert Jordan)

Kalam (Steven Erickson)

Karsa Oolong (Steven Erickson)

Trull Sengar (Steven Erickson) BTW, he may be the only person to face Karsa Oolong in a one on one match and win.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 28, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Lan Mandragoran (Robert Jordan)
> 
> Kalam (Steven Erickson)
> 
> ...



I'm still on Deadhouse Gates so I don't think I've seen any of these yet.  But I did read a little bit of Memories of Ice (just because Deadhouse Gates kind of dragged to me compared to Gardens of the Moon).  I have heard lots about Karsa Orlong, but never seen him in action.

I'd like to nominate some:

Kull (Robert E Howard)

Bremer dan Gorst (Joe Abercrombie)

The Feared (Joe Abercrombie)

Icarium (Steven Erikson)

Beastmaster (movie)

Death Dealer (Frank Frazetta)

Kitiara uth Matar (Dragonlance)

Cloud (Final Fantasy)

Aldo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

These are just some that came off the top of my head and I think might be cool.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 28, 2012)

Benedict (The Chronicles of Amber)
Bannor (Bloodguard/Haruchai assigned to Protect Thomas Covenant in The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever)


----------



## soulless (May 28, 2012)

Aragon, Legolas and Eowyn are all great, but what about Gimli? Is their a height restriction?


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 28, 2012)

What about Link from Ocarina of Time? Will he get accepted into the Fighters Death Match?? He has some Magic of his own, but it's not something that the other Fighters cannot deal with =)


----------



## Mindfire (May 28, 2012)

I think Lion-O of the Thundercats (2011 version) should be on there.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 29, 2012)

I think this is enough nominations to start one.  Right?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure Steerpike will soon.  I still think we should get quick descriptions going.  For instance, Ankari says that Karsa Oolong and Trull Sengar are the only two who stand a chance.  I have never read about either, so it is hard for me to imagine them having a huge advantage over, for instance, Drizzt.  I think descriptions would help those of us who haven't seen these characters in action to vote.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 29, 2012)

A quick description of Link in his Ocarina of Time appearance:

Link is a young Hylian swordsman -the species is a little similar to elves- with the mission to, guess what: vanquish Ganondorf and rescue Hyrule from darkness and despair!! He usually wears green clothing, but he has red too which can protect him from high temperatures and blue clothing that allows him to breathe underwater =)

The weapons that Link counts on include the legendary Master Sword, his bow and arrows, Hylian metal shield, special Mirror Shield that works against magical attacks, bombs that he can throw, special wall-climbing bombs, a chained hook that he can shoot to get to higher locations, the powerful Megaton Hammer to smash stuff and also the Biggoron Longsword.

Link is very courageous and intelligent, but he is vulnerable to all sorts of damage and he is not invincible...

Magic is part of Link's arsenal, including: He can conjure a shockwave of fire that spreads in all directions, a protective magical shield all around him that lasts for a limited time and he can also use teleportation to previously fixed return-spots.

Link also has special gauntlets in his arms that give him supernatural strength to move huge boulders, iron boots to walk under water and magical boots to walk on air for a limited time =)


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 29, 2012)

I'll add a couple.  If anybody would like an addendum to one of the entries, just mention it: 

Druss: Druss the Legend.  Deathwalker and Captain of the Axe.  A mountain of a man with an axe to match.  Snaga the Sender is his weapon, a massive double bladed axe possessed by a demon.  His strength is legend and his will is greater yet.  Champion of two armies at different times, he has won many duels.  Renowned fist fighter, he has won tournaments.  All that is left to win is this death match...

Skilganon: Skilganon the damned, wielding the Swords of Night and Day.  A famous strategist and the greatest swordsman of his time.  He has killed men and monsters, and will not hesitate to kill either.  His talents include extreme quickness, good strength, and a great mind for a fight.


----------



## Steerpike (May 29, 2012)

OK, I'll try to set this up tomorrow unless someone else wants to do it. Getting slammed with work, so I've barely had time to post. I like the idea of a brief synopsis of each combatant so that people who aren't familiar with them will have some basis for making a choice.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 30, 2012)

Take your time, Steerpike .  Also, in case anyone who posted other characters (or if you are just familiar with the other contestants) sees this: If you can, I think the synopses would help.  It takes like two minutes.  I will try to do a couple more tomorrow, but I'm not exactly an authority on every character I threw up there.  So if anybody feels up to it, you're welcome to do the synopsis for one of the fighters I posted.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention, sorry, that Link can shoot magical arrows to cause fires and also to instantly freeze targets or enemies =)


----------



## Hans (May 30, 2012)

*Gilgamesh* and *Enkidu*
Gilgamesh was king of Uruk, two third god one third human. Mythology allows that. Being king he could do whatever he wanted and he wanted to do the women of Uruk. All of them. So the population grew unhappy and called to the gods to help them. The gods created a man so wild fierce and strong no one had seen before: Enkidu.
The wild Enkidu was tamed by a temple prostitute and brought to Uruk where he and Gilgamesh met and after a long brawl became friends. Together they did some heroic deeds like defeating the guardian of the forest just for fun, nearly avoiding a zombie apocalypse (taunting a godess is not recommendable even for a king) and defeating the bull of the gods. After Enkidus death Gilgamesh went on the quest for eternal live and did some further superhuman deeds.

*Orlando*
Orlando was the first of the paladins of Charlemagne and as such the mightiest fighter in Europe. Orlando is insane with love for the most part of the epos (thus the name "Orlando Furioso"). He is unstoppable in his rampage until his sanity is brought back from the moon. After the cure he delivers the deciding strike in the battle between the Franks and the Saracen.

*Amadis de Gaula*
Illegitimate child between King PeriÃ³n of Gaul and Elisena of England he grew up to be the most pure and chaste knight the medieval ages ever had. With the help of a wizard and a priestess (despite being deeply Christian) he had lots of arthurian style adventures. Amadis was the man the later more famous Don Quixote wanted to be. In contrast to most contemporal heroes he showed lots of emotions.


----------



## Hans (May 30, 2012)

The other ones I named are more "true" fantasy heroes. But it has been some time since I read about them. Maybe someone els knows them better than I?


----------



## Philip Overby (May 30, 2012)

Here a brief descriptions of the ones I nominated:

Kull (Robert E Howard)-born in Atlantis, was a slave, pirate, gladiator, and outlaw, eventually rose to be King of Valusia, more thoughtful than Conan, but just as fierce in battle (Wikipedia)

Bremer dan Gorst (Joe Abercrombie)-Personal bodyguard to the King of the Union. Runner-up in the royal competition (from the First Law Wiki), known to be pretty skilled in combat, but also known for his shrill voice, which may belie his prowess in battle

The Feared (Joe Abercrombie)-an almost unstoppable giant with magical glyphs on half of his body and almost impenetrable armor on the other half, a man who strikes fear into the hearts of all he faces, can kill dozens of normal men by himself 

Icarium (Steven Erikson)-Icarium was known across the Malaz world as The Slayer, a dangerous being whose rage signified unconstrainable destruction. He used a single-edged longsword and a bow with warren-etched arrows, capable of killing even a dragon. When enraged, Icarium was able to draw on his rage as a form of power, making him lightning fast, tireless, able to withstand extremely powerful magic attacks, and forcing him to kill relentlessly until all around him was lifeless. (from Malazan Wiki)

Beastmaster (movie)-a warrior who has beasts by his side (yeah, I know, can't think of much else for him)

Death Dealer (Frank Frazetta)-Death Dealer is an iconic 1973 fantasy painting by Frank Frazetta. It depicts a menacing armor-clad warrior with a horned helmet, whose facial features are obscured by shadow, atop a horse, holding a bloody axe and shield. The image eventually led to spin-offs of varying merchandise, including subsequent paintings of the warrior, novels, statues, and most recently, a comic book, published by Image Comics, and related D&D adventures, published by Goodman Games. (from Wikipedia), he looks awesome and has a badass helmet that gives him powers, enough said!  

Kitiara uth Matar (Dragonlance)-Dragon Highlord of the Blue Army, has fought just about anyone worth fighting, a woman of remarkable skill with a sword

Cloud (Final Fantasy)-big sword and angst. winning combination, ex-SOLDIER and is bred for combat

Aldo Montoya (The Princess Bride)-"My name is Aldo Montoya.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die."


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 30, 2012)

Logen Ninefingers:  The most feared man in the north, he has killed more men than he cares to count.  A fairly amiable fellow- but you wouldn't like it when he's angry.  Logen tends to go berserk, turning into his alter ego, the Bloody Nine, and doesn't feel pain.  Logen usually fights with a sword and when that's gone his knives.  You can never have too many knives.  When these weapons are gone, Logen is pretty handy with his body or whatever is around.  You have to be realistic about these things.


Wulfgar: As described in "The Crystal Shard", Wulfgar is roughly 7 ft 0 in (2.13 m), blond-haired and blue-eyed (common for the barbarian tribes he hails from), and developed his awesomely muscled physique when he was in servitude to the dwarf Bruenor Battlehammer for five years—working alongside dwarves, who are renowned for being tireless. Wulfgar is broad-shouldered and thick-chested with a wiry waist, and his arms have been described as thicker than a fat dwarf's thighs. Despite his bulk, he's moderately graceful. 
Wulfgar once lifted a three-hundred-pound man with one arm, and then threw him through the tavern where the bar fight had began. Also, when he challenged King Heafstaag, a mighty barbarian leader in Icewind Dale, Wulfgar literally crushed the King's head like a melon with his bare hands.   (All of that was from the Forgotten Realms Wiki)  
Wulfgar has killed two dragons and more giants and orcs than you can count.  He wields Aegis-fang, a magical dwarven warhammer that returns to his hand on call.


----------



## Steerpike (May 30, 2012)

Nice work. When I get the actual bracket up later this evening I'll paste the character descriptions into the new thread!


----------



## Hans (May 30, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Nice work. When I get the actual bracket up later this evening I'll paste the character descriptions into the new thread!


Feel free to modify as you see fit. I know my English is not the best.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to this one.  I hope we can do one of these every couple of weeks.  They're pretty fun to see how they turn out.  I'm still a bit shocked Gandalf won the first one.  Is it possible to do a Round Robin tournament?  That would be cool because then each character would have to face each character and the winner would be decided by points (2=Win, 1=Draw, 0=Loss).


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

I'll check the site I was using and see if it would support something like that. I'm not sure. Or maybe there are places that do, if this particular site does not.


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

OK, adding this now. There is a round robin option, and the winner will be determined by number of match wins because I don't think we can do an option for draws.


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

OK, I was able to do a sort of round robin with voting and points. There six rounds, and I'm not entirely sure how that works out with 39 participants but lets give it a try!


----------

